# An Outbacker Again............



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

After selling our 2005 26RS in 2006, the bug has hit me again.







Just put a 2008 23RS on hold from Marci at Lakeshore Rv. Delivery should be sometime next week. Can't wait to get camping again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome BACK to the club.









Glad to hear it!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GREAT !! Welcome Back !!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey! Once an Outbacker ALWAYS an Outbacker!!

Eric


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, Michigan is a long ways. Congrats on the Outback.

Question:
Any reason you didn't purchase local, like Synders in Salem? They sell outback ?

Enjoy!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome







- Again

Enjoy.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WELCOME








I'm new since you left, and I think you'll be surprised at how many newbies there are here!!


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Tyvekcat said:


> Wow, Michigan is a long ways. Congrats on the Outback.
> 
> Question:
> Any reason you didn't purchase local, like Synders in Salem? They sell outback ?
> ...


Snyders Rv is a joke..........







And I saved lots of money even with delivery. Lakeshore is great to deal with.


----------

